# H-14 Hydro



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

NEED A PARTS AND OPERATORS REPAIR MANUAL

ICEBERG


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Iceberg

The repair manual is already here. See the sticky titled tubeframe repair manual. You can download it if you want but it's about 100 pages so it may be easier to just reference it where it is. As for the parts diagram go to www.sonnysbolens.com click on "manuals" at the top of the page. On the next page that comes up click on "tubeframes". The next page will list each model, just click on the H14 and download it.


----------

